# Chatt Katt Catfishing October  Tournament Results



## full throttle (Oct 16, 2016)

Chatt Katt had our October Tournament at River Bend Park. We had 9 boats come out to fish. It was a nice day on the water.  We would like to thank everyone for coming out today.  

Big Fish Team: Rigem Up   26.4 lbs.  $90.00

1st Place Team: Killer b's 5 fish 65.2 lbs  $180.00
2nd Place Team: Rigem Up  4 fish 46.6 lbs  $108.00
3rd Place  Team: Rod Benders 4 fish  16.2 lbs  $72.00

Congratulations To all the Winners.

Other Teams
No Fishing Polywogs 3 fish 14.0 lbs
Full Throttle 4 fish  9.2 lbs
Catfish Hunters 1 fish  3 lbs
Joe C Fuss  DNW
Cat Thrashers DNW
Huskins  DNW


----------

